# Question about updating social-security record post oath ceremony



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

Spouse's swearing should be in the next month of so. Going over the post swearing in To Do List, we were talking about her social security info needing updating: 

Speaking in purely hypothetical terms: how likely is it that they would have the wrong status on her file? She got her social security number 10 years ago when she became an LPR. Going over the list of documentation required to get a social security number, how likely would it be for them to have her listed as "citizen" all this time and not "legal resident?" 

a. Has anyone ever heard of this happening?

b. If the status was screwed up shouldn't it have kicked on some background check over the years? 

c. Should it have shown up / flagged on her background checks performed by the USCIS when she applied for US citizenship? 

d. If the status is screwed up with social-security, is it a big deal do we have to worry about them denaturalizing her or do we just fix it and go on with life?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) yes
b) no
c) no
d) take the ORIGINAL naturalization document, SS card, drivers license, wife, and lots of patience and officially change her status at the local social security office

Please remember - she needs a US passport and her original naturalization document will be required as well. It can take several weeks. So visit social security office first.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

twostep said:


> a) yes
> b) no
> c) no
> d) take the ORIGINAL naturalization document, SS card, drivers license, wife, and lots of patience and officially change her status at the local social security office
> ...


If it is messed up with the wrong status, would it cause any problems with the USCIS? Them claiming she misrepresented on her application when asked about if she ever declared US citizenship (seeing as we wouldn't know about the hypothetical mistake)? Or do we just "fix it" and not worry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmerCan said:


> If it is messed up with the wrong status, would it cause any problems with the USCIS? Them claiming she misrepresented on her application when asked about if she ever declared US citizenship (seeing as we wouldn't know about the hypothetical mistake)? Or do we just "fix it" and not worry.


It will be a "just fix it". What makes you so concerned about this if I may ask?


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

twostep said:


> It will be a "just fix it". What makes you so concerned about this if I may ask?


Couple of things:

1) We had a small "issue'" with my wife's interview: He thought she was concealing a DUI conviction cause she never got a US driver's license. He backed off since the background checks were clean, but he wasn't personally convinced cause her USCIS file had some minor (on their end) errors and he'd didn't know anyone with a state ID that wasn't a DUI conviction, but he'd recommend her anyways.

2) We called the local SSA office, and they said to bring her birth certificate, state ID, a copy of the greencard, and her foreign passport in case their are issues with her file, along with her naturalization certificate 30 days after she's sworn in.

We know she didn't lie about her status on her social security application or use fake documents to get her number. The only personal documents she had when she applied was her GC, our Marriage license, her birth certificate, and her Canadian passport and her state ID. And the SSA requires you to prove USC or legal authorization to work to get a number.

As far as we know she was 100% truthful on her N-400; if there is/was an error we'd have had no way of knowing about it. But we got to wondering if she'll get nailed for misrepresentation if the SSA stuff does have an error in it and she's been listed as a citizen for the last 1o years instead of a LPR.

So if the SSA has the wrong immigrant status (listing her as a USC for the last ten years instead of an LPR), so long as she didn't lie/provide fraudulent papers to get her number they just "update" / "fix" her status and we don't have to worry about the USCIS coming after her?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I became a naturalised US citizen in 2006. I did not inform the Social Security office of my change of status.

When it came to me claiming Medicare I had to visit the local Social Security Office to prove my identity and one of the aspects was that I was still a resident alien on their records.

I had to present my naturalization certificate to change the record.

Unless YOU informed the SS of her change of status, there is no reason why the SS record is changed "automatically" from LPR to US citizen. (Do you suspect it has been changed from LPR to citizen incorrectly in the past few years?)

You need to inform them of the change from LPR to citizen.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

Crawford said:


> I became a naturalised US citizen in 2006. I did not inform the Social Security office of my change of status.
> 
> When it came to me claiming Medicare I had to visit the local Social Security Office to prove my identity and one of the aspects was that I was still a resident alien on their records.
> 
> ...


That's our concern is that somehow over the last 10 years she's been listed as a "Citizen" the whole time and not correctly as an LPR. And if so, if they'll be blow back from the USCIS over the mistake when we go to update her status after she's sworn in.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AmerCan said:


> That's our concern is that somehow over the last 10 years she's been listed as a "Citizen" the whole time and not correctly as an LPR. And if so, if they'll be blow back from the USCIS over the mistake when we go to update her status after she's sworn in.


Why don't you contact your local Social Security office and have an interview with THEM to ascertain what her status is on their records.

When I went for my interview for Medicare they told me immediately that I was still recorded as an LPR with them even though I had changed my status.

No point in worrying about what your wife's status is with SS. 

Ask them.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No. The Social Security Administration simply advised her on how to update their records once her U.S. citizenship is obtained, and they (quite sensibly) advised her to bring as much documentation as she can so that there's no possibility of any difficulty updating that record. That's just basic, general advice to help people visiting SSA avoid multiple trips, not necessarily a requirement for all of that documentation.

SSA did not tell her her record has the wrong status from what you've related. And if SSA has the wrong status on her file, it wouldn't matter. If USCIS is naturalizing her, USCIS is naturalizing her.

Congratulations to her on her U.S. citizenship. I hope she enjoys the ceremony. It's a special day.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> No. The Social Security Administration simply advised her on how to update their records once her U.S. citizenship is obtained, and they (quite sensibly) advised her to bring as much documentation as she can so that there's no possibility of any difficulty updating that record. That's just basic, general advice to help people visiting SSA avoid multiple trips, not necessarily a requirement for all of that documentation.
> 
> SSA did not tell her her record has the wrong status from what you've related. And if SSA has the wrong status on her file, it wouldn't matter. If USCIS is naturalizing her, USCIS is naturalizing her.
> 
> Congratulations to her on her U.S. citizenship. I hope she enjoys the ceremony. It's a special day.


They just told us to bring the info, they said they couldn't discuss the status over thephone. But if the status is wrong (listed as a USC for the last ten years, not LPR) we don't have to worry about the USCIS coming after her for misrepresentation on her application?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One comforting fact about the US Government is that each agency/department is a little fiefdom unto itself. There is very little transfer of information between and among different government agencies. IF the SS records are wrong, it's their error and they aren't likely to go mentioning it to USCIS or any other government agency unless it's obvious that she has been using the error in her own favor all these years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> One comforting fact about the US Government is that each agency/department is a little fiefdom unto itself. There is very little transfer of information between and among different government agencies. IF the SS records are wrong, it's their error and they aren't likely to go mentioning it to USCIS or any other government agency unless it's obvious that she has been using the error in her own favor all these years.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Nope. If there's an error, it's on that one spot. We've been very careful about being clear that she's a LPR and not a USC.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Nobody wanted to see my DL; only GC and passport.

Stop by social security for peace of mind. These interviews can be somewhat intimidating especially when you invest time and money and a small thing such as no DL sets off red flags.

I am curious - your wife does not drive?


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

twostep said:


> Nobody wanted to see my DL; only GC and passport.
> 
> Stop by social security for peace of mind. These interviews can be somewhat intimidating especially when you invest time and money and a small thing such as no DL sets off red flags.
> 
> I am curious - your wife does not drive?


City girl. Grew up with mass transit, so it was something that she wasn't interested in learning. She tried to learn when she first got here, but just got to nervous and wasn't able to handle the kind of traffic we get around where we live (rural area, a lot of large farm equipment and truck traffic, small two lane roads).

So from, what I'm reading in the thread, if the social security office has had her mistakenly listed as a citizen instead of a legal resident all this time, we don't have anything to worry about from the USCIS when we go to show social security her naturalization certificate?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmerCan said:


> City girl. Grew up with mass transit, so it was something that she wasn't interested in learning. She tried to learn when she first got here, but just got to nervous and wasn't able to handle the kind of traffic we get around where we live (rural area, a lot of large farm equipment and truck traffic, small two lane roads).?


Can you get her in driver's ed with a local high school or start her out in save environments such as church parking lots?



AmerCan said:


> So from, what I'm reading in the thread, if the social security office has had her mistakenly listed as a citizen instead of a legal resident all this time, we don't have anything to worry about from the USCIS when we go to show social security her naturalization certificate?


Yes:>)


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

So even if it is messed up the USCIS either isn't going to know or, if they did, do anything to her?



twostep said:


> Can you get her in driver's ed with a local high school or start her out in save environments such as church parking lots?


It's been "discussed", the going preferred option seems to be move to a city with mass transit. The discussion is still ongoing.




> Yes:>)



That's our big worry. SSA office isn't inclined to discuss the matter till after she's sworn in: "We can't do anything till we have all her documentation and can verify"; if it's screwed up "We can handle the issue at the time we reopen the account". Going in person has been discussed, but right now it's getting the time off to do it. I don't care about the cost in and of itself. But we have two kids (maybe a third) and we'd hate to go through all this. And then we go to update her social security and a couple of months or a year later get a notice from USCIS that they're starting proceedings on her for misrepresentation.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You seem exceptionally worried about this - is there something you are not telling us?

How did she enter the US and get permanent residency?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmerCan said:


> That's our concern is that somehow over the last 10 years she's been listed as a "Citizen" the whole time and not correctly as an LPR. And if so, if they'll be blow back from the USCIS over the mistake when we go to update her status after she's sworn in.


You keep circling back to this. Why are you so worried about this? 
You can either take time off and go with her or have a friend take her to verify what her records with social security say about her status. You will not be able to get any information by phone.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

Crawford said:


> You seem exceptionally worried about this - is there something you are not telling us?
> 
> How did she enter the US and get permanent residency?


She's legal. Entered on a visa waiver, didn't intend to stay--she was supposed to help me get immigrate to Canada. Found out she was pregnant and at high risk shortly before her time was up (not planned), so we did an AOS based on marriage. Zero issues on that side. But her USCIS file had "errors" in it when she went for the N-400 interview: physical, paper application said one thing, but somehow it got inputted as another in the computer--flipped numbers, typos, minor stuff that the officer (unhappily) had to fix. So my faith in govt. accuracy isn't to high right now. 

Toss into it I'm a worry-wart to begin with, and we're planning on making some big changes post swearing in. We just don't want to have anything come back that'll either land her in court (we'd probably win, but it'd cost a lot, I'm betting, to fight but we'd likely win) for misrepresentation or having the family split up while we're fighting to get her allowed back in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmerCan said:


> She's legal. Entered on a visa waiver, didn't intend to stay--she was supposed to help me get immigrate to Canada. Found out she was pregnant and at high risk shortly before her time was up (not planned), so we did an AOS based on marriage. Zero issues on that side. But her USCIS file had "errors" in it when she went for the N-400 interview: physical, paper application said one thing, but somehow it got inputted as another in the computer--flipped numbers, typos, minor stuff that the officer (unhappily) had to fix. So my faith in govt. accuracy isn't to high right now.
> 
> Toss into it I'm a worry-wart to begin with, and we're planning on making some big changes post swearing in. We just don't want to have anything come back that'll either land her in court (we'd probably win, but it'd cost a lot, I'm betting, to fight but we'd likely win) for misrepresentation or having the family split up while we're fighting to get her allowed back in the US.


Try not to reinvent the wheel! She has had a not overly pleasant interview which she successfully passed. Concentrate on your big changes and get her swearing in over with:>)

Make sure her name is spelled correctly on the naturalization form and take a snap shot of it as soon as you can for your records.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> Can you get her in driver's ed with a local high school or start her out in save environments such as church parking lots?


Ease up here. Over 15% of Americans age 18 to 39 don't have licenses to drive, and that percentage is growing. It's common and getting more common for people not to drive their own cars in the U.S. This is perfectly normal. Welcome to the new, modern, and increasingly urbanized United States in which the fastest growing form of transit is buses, and in which Facebook and Twitter are much more important than driving.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm a bit amazed with this thread. You're worrying about the _possibility_ that the Social Security Administration has your wife listed incorrectly as a U.S. citizen in their files. The possibility! Most probably the Social Security Administration's records are accurate. But even if they're not, assuming your wife didn't lie, it's their error, they can fix it, and there's nothing to worry about.

If your wife intentionally lied, that's a problem. Otherwise, please chill.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> I'm a bit amazed with this thread. You're worrying about the _possibility_ that the Social Security Administration has your wife listed incorrectly as a U.S. citizen in their files. The possibility! Most probably the Social Security Administration's records are accurate. But even if they're not, assuming your wife didn't lie, it's their error, they can fix it, and there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> If your wife intentionally lied, that's a problem. Otherwise, please chill.


She's worried that she might have ticked the wrong box on the form--not likely, but after the "errors" in the USCIS stuff (their mistake, but still), she's worried about it. But even that wouldn't be enough, I'm thinking: she'd still had to shown her documents to the clerk and even if she ticked the wrong box the clerk should have caught it and corrected it.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, and if the clerk didn't catch it it still wouldn't be a problem.

Let your wife proceed with her naturalization and enjoy it. Congratulations. After the naturalization she should stop by the SSA office to update her record to reflect the fact she's a U.S. citizen. If her record already indicates she's a U.S. citizen, no problem.

Of all the things in the world to worry about, this isn't one of them.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Yes, and if the clerk didn't catch it it still wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Let your wife proceed with her naturalization and enjoy it. Congratulations. After the naturalization she should stop by the SSA office to update her record to reflect the fact she's a U.S. citizen. If her record already indicates she's a U.S. citizen, no problem.
> 
> Of all the things in the world to worry about, this isn't one of them.


How is it not a problem? Not that I"m going to go and rat her out if it is messed up, but if it was how is it not a problem? Just trying to understand, tis all.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

OK, _even assuming Social Security has an incorrect record_ -- you don't even know that! -- she's becoming a U.S. citizen, and her status is catching up with her record. There's zero financial impact to Social Security and zero harm done if her record is (temporarily) inaccurate.

Moreover, let's assume the record is inaccurate. What are you going to do about it? What is she? Answer: Absolutely nothing different. She's going to go to her naturalization ceremony and become a U.S. citizen, and then she's going to the Social Security Administration office to update her record. _*There's not a single thing you would do differently*_. So why on earth are you worrying about something that has no impact whatsoever on any actions either you or she would take?

Do you want a heart attack or stroke?  If you suffer from clinical anxiety, there are medications available. Talk to your doctor.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> OK, _even assuming Social Security has an incorrect record_ -- you don't even know that! -- she's becoming a U.S. citizen, and her status is catching up with her record. There's zero financial impact to Social Security and zero harm done if her record is (temporarily) inaccurate.
> 
> Moreover, let's assume the record is inaccurate. What are you going to do about it? What is she? Answer: Absolutely nothing different. She's going to go to her naturalization ceremony and become a U.S. citizen, and then she's going to the Social Security Administration office to update her record. _*There's not a single thing you would do differently*_. So why on earth are you worrying about something that has no impact whatsoever on any actions either you or she would take?
> 
> Do you want a heart attack or stroke?  If you suffer from clinical anxiety, there are medications available. Talk to your doctor.


We didn't know if there would be an issue with the whole "Have you ever claimed to be a US citizen" part of things and if the SSA reports discrepancies like that when immigrants update.

You're right, we don't know. But, as I said, after the hard time she got cause USCIS messed up some stuff in her file, it's got us both spooked.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmerCan said:


> We didn't know if there would be an issue with the whole "Have you ever claimed to be a US citizen" part of things and if the SSA reports discrepancies like that when immigrants update.
> 
> You're right, we don't know. But, as I said, after the hard time she got cause USCIS messed up some stuff in her file, it's got us both spooked.


You have two options:

a) go to SSA now
b) go to SSA after the swearing in which is just icing on the cake. Her interview is over

You think your wife's interview was unpleasant - no plus she is done with it. You have the option to file an official complaint. I would wait until the ink on her naturalization is dry.


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

twostep said:


> You have two options:
> 
> a) go to SSA now
> b) go to SSA after the swearing in which is just icing on the cake. Her interview is over
> ...


We're not doing anything till after she's sworn in--that's a given. Plus the local SSA office doesn't want to discuss even in person till 30 days post swearing in, even if we were inclined too.

Compared to 10 years ago, her greencard interview was a cake-walk compared to the naturalization one last month.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AmerCan said:


> We're not doing anything till after she's sworn in--that's a given. Plus the local SSA office doesn't want to discuss even in person till 30 days post swearing in, even if we were inclined too.
> 
> Compared to 10 years ago, her greencard interview was a cake-walk compared to the naturalization one last month.


I do not want to go into personal experiences but it can get a lot worse. So take it easy:>)


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

So, just so I'm clear, the take away is this: Whether she's been listed as a citizen in the SSA database for 10 years or has correctly been listed as an LPR for 10 years, it doesn't mean a hill of beans to the USCIS? 

Just take our paperwork to the SSA office, if it's messed up they'll fix it, if it's not they' update it. And if it is messed up, the USCIS won't care one way of the other, nor will the SSA care one way or the other?



twostep said:


> I do not want to go into personal experiences but it can get a lot worse. So take it easy:>)


True. Given the story we got from a friend that recently went through it. She's still surprised she got approved after the hoops and "reviews" they put her through.


Yeah, I know I'm paranoid about this, but this was a big decision for the family. And it's one that opens up some more doors for us. We've also had a good run of bad luck since she filed, and it's been one thing after another. So we're just somewhere between "it's almost over" and "What's going to happen now?"


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

After we update the wife's social security, will she need to file a new W4 with her job? Can't seem to find a solid answer one way or the other on that one. The average answer seems to be "maybe...not sure".

And is there a time lag between when we update her social-security and when we can get her passport? 


*As for the original topic: *We've been over and over it. If (big IF) there's a mistake it'd have to be in one spot: the citizenship box of the form. Likely hood? Slim to none. If--IF--it was messed up it should have been caught by clerk she spoke with, seeing as none of her documents of the time would have shown her as a citizen. We've no way of knowing, true. If--IF--it is screwed up it'd have to be either by them or something that slipped through the cracks. I can't find any info that would show that this sort of hypothetical mistake would be reported to the USCIS by the SSA: they just update and move on with life, so long as you didn't use fake documents to get the number. And she's never claimed to be a USC nor benefited from a claim of being a USC, so even if it got reported it'd likely be ignored by the USCIS or easily dealt with.

Yes, we're worried about it cause we've made a huge change--for us--and there's a lot riding on this change. Not going into a lot of private stuff, this was not the "end game" expected when we filed for her GC in 2004; this is sort of "what we needed, had, to do". So, we're just worried that we've missed something that'll come back to bite us.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It can't hurt to file a new W-4, so she should feel free. Employees file new W-4s all the time to change withholding, so go for it.

If she's got any financial accounts subject to withholding then she can file W-9s to clean that up assuming the withholding is for foreign status reasons. But I'm guessing if she's close to naturalization that's not an issue.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As long as her social security number hasn't changed (and it shouldn't) there is no need to file a new W-4 (unless, of course, she wants to change her withholding). There is no difference in the withholding tables between "permanent resident" and "citizen" - but if it makes you feel better, you can download IRS publication 15 for all the rules regarding withholding. A quick skim of the publication confirms that the change from permanent resident to citizen doesn't seem to warrant any change. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AmerCan (Aug 15, 2013)

We wouldn't be changing the withholdings, but we didn't know if we had to refile cause of her change of status.


----------

